# Which Model Bridgeport



## MozamPete (Apr 21, 2016)

Can one of you knowledgable Bridgeport guys tell be what model/age this machine is likely to be.


----------



## hvontres (Apr 21, 2016)

That looks like a Series I with a Riser block, the right angle attachement and the factory bridgeport power feed. I would guess probably 60's or 70's Vintage and made in England. To get a good estimate of the age, you would need the serial number, which will be on the knee under the front way protectors. It looks to be in pretty good shape and was probably only used for fairly light cutting, based on the mag chuck... that or as an ersatz surface grinder, which would not be so good.


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 21, 2016)

This is also called a 1J or step pulley head.
2J has the variable speed adjustable sheaves. Both mills are series 1 size.


----------



## hvontres (Apr 21, 2016)

hvontres said:


> That looks like a Series I with a Riser block, the right angle attachement and the factory bridgeport power feed. I would guess probably 60's or 70's Vintage and made in England. To get a good estimate of the age, you would need the serial number, which will be on the knee under the front way protectors. It looks to be in pretty good shape and was probably only used for fairly light cutting, based on the mag chuck... that or as an ersatz surface grinder, which would not be so good.


In addition, it looks like the cabinet on the side is some kind of variable frequency drive, controlled by the small control panel on the front. If the ways look to be in reasonable shape, I would jump on this one in a heartbeat.


----------



## MozamPete (Apr 26, 2016)

Went for R27,000 (about US$1875) in the end at auction. Decided I couldn't really justify a second mill so I passed on it in the end.


----------



## CraigB1960 (Apr 26, 2016)

MozamPete said:


> Went for R27,000 (about US$1875) in the end at auction. Decided I couldn't really justify a second mill so I passed on it in the end.


Wow, that was a good price if in halfway decent shape.  I do wonder if they were using it as a surface grinder though.


----------

